# Sobre el "Asentamiento" de los parlantes



## Fogonazo (Feb 5, 2012)

Este tema viene a colación de una consulta que se realizó por aquí y me pareció interesante ampliar un concepto al respecto: _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/612383/ _

Este tema se copió (Descaradamente) de esta WEB http://www.matrixhifi.com/
y de esta dirección: http://www.matrixhifi.com/contenedor_rodajealtavoces.htm


*RESUMEN*

A raíz de un artículo publicado por Mr. Bruce Coppola, donde habla del rodaje de los altavoces, nos llamo la atención un enunciado que nos pareció llamativo, ya que explica que los altavoces (las unidades) ya salen rodadas de fábrica y los altavoces no tienen necesidad de ser rodados. 

Enlace al articulo:
http://ip565bfb2a.direct-adsl.nl/articles/urban-legends/burninlegend.pdf

Esto reclamó nuestra atención, ya que si bien va en contra de lo que todos los fabricantes/comerciales/revistas aconsejan, y bien podría Matrix HiFi haberse hecho eco de esto (si fuese realidad la  supuesta corriente anti-fabricantes, anti-comerciales y anti-reviewers que se le achaca a Matrix) tomando como cierta (sin contrastar) esta información, decidimos llevar a cabo una pequeña encuesta remitiéndonos directamente a los fabricantes mas conocidos de unidades.

Manos a la obra, enviamos el siguiente mensaje:

“We are a group of friends that share the same passion for music and high end equipment, and are coming to a dead end regarding the burn in period discussion a highend loudspeaker unit needs.
We get controversial information both from our local dealers and the 'net. Some says it needs a long burn in period, some others says a few hours or even minutes, and, to make it all worse, we are also being told that all units are burnt in prior to leaving the factory. 
Were do you stand here and what's your opinion about the significance of run in time or burn in time on a loudspeaker unit? “



			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Somos un grupo de amigos que compartimos la misma pasión por la música y equipos de alta fidelidad, y estamos bloqueados en una discusión sobre el periodo necesario que una unidad de altavoz necesita para su rodaje.
> Obtenemos información contradictoria tanto de los comerciantes como de artículos en Internet.
> Algunos dicen que se necesita un periodo largo para su rodaje, otros que solo se necesitan horas e incluso minutos, e incluso hay quien sostiene que los altavoces salen rodados de la fábrica.
> ¿Cual es Vuestra posición al respecto y cual es su opinión sobre la importancia del rodaje en cajas/altavoces?



Obtuvimos, como era de esperar, diferentes respuestas, algunas muy esclarecedoras, teniendo en cuenta quien contesta y cual es su reputación en el ramo. A continuación reproducimos las respuestas y comentarios de las mismas (en algunas respuestas se han corregido errores ortográficos producidos seguramente por la premura al teclear).


*FABRICANTE NEW FORM RESEARCH*

“We state that after playing for 3 or 4 hours a day at moderate to loud levels, our speaker swiil e full broken in in 4 weeks.  There will be a noticable improvement after the first three days.”



			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Nosotros sostenemos que después de 3 o 4 horas diarias a niveles moderados/altos, nuestros altavoces estarán completamente rodados en 4 semanas. Habrá una notable mejora después de los primeros 3 días.



*Comentario: *

Hablamos de 84 a 112 horas, no más, para que los altavoces de este fabricante estén al 100%. 




*FABRICANTE THIEL*

“I can say - only for our drivers - that these need a long burn-in period. We know from many audiophiles that the sound will improve dramatically during the first 30 hours, then settles over weeks and months. So give it some time.”



			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Puedo decir –solo para nuestros altavoces – que estos necesitan un largo periodo de rodaje. Nosotros sabemos de muchos audiófilos que el sonido mejorara muchísimo durante las primeras 30 horas, luego, se acomodan durante semanas y meses. Así que, dales tiempo (para que se rueden bien).



Comentario:

Totalmente inservible y vago. Esta respuesta se basa en lo que los usuarios dicen, no nos indican cual es SU propia experiencia y/o conocimientos. No es una respuesta digna de un fabricante.


*FABRICANTE SCANSPEAK*

“I checked with the head R&D engineer for Scan-Speak, and here is how he responded to your question:

The drive units are not "burned in" when they leave our factory. However, the Thiele/Small parameters for Scan-Speak drivers are always given for units that are burned in - for the simple reason that it makes the designer's job easier, as all speakers will end up being burned in. Speaker units will automatically burn in when they are being used. If you buy a brand new speaker system (which normally is not burned in), complete burn-in will take about a month - depending on how often (and how loud) you listen to music. During burn-in the sound quality should improve.

There is a fast way to do it and the speaker designer should burn in the units (especially the woofers) before tuning the cabinet volume, damping material and port length (vented speaker) and trimming the cross-over network.

All you need is a sine wave generator and a power amplifier. Keep the drive unit in free air. Set the frequency to about 75% of the expected free air resonance frequency of the drive unit and turn up the voltage until the cone reaches full excursion without making mechanical noise. Let it run for 5 minutes and the job is done.

Notice that only Scan-Speak parameters are given for burned in drivers. You can expect the free air resonance frequency to drop about 10% (in some cases even up to 15% - the stiffer the spider, the bigger the change) during break-in. Naturally this affects the Q-values (they go down) and the equivalent volume (Vas goes up), as it is the suspension compliance that increases.”




			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> He contactado con el jefe de ingenieros de I+D de Scan-Speak, y esto es lo que responde a tu pregunta:
> 
> Los altavoces (unidades) no están rodadas cuando salen de nuestra fabrica. Sin embargo, los parámetros Thiele/Small que Scan-Speak publica están siempre basados en unidades rodadas –por la sencilla razón que esto hace el trabajo de los diseñadores mas fácil, ya que todos los altavoces terminaran rodados.
> Los altavoces se rodaran automáticamente cuando sean usados. Si compras un sistema de altavoces totalmente nuevo (que normalmente no esta rodado), el rodaje se completara en 1 mes aproximadamente –dependiendo de la frecuencia y del nivel de volumen al que escuches música. Durante el periodo de rodaje, la calidad del sonido debería mejorar.
> ...



Comentarios:

Una buena explicación, muy técnica, y además informa del método que deberíamos esperar que un buen diseñador aplique cuando calcula los altavoces y elige las unidades. ¿Lo harán? 

En 5 minutos con ruido el cono está rodado.

Con música en un mes aproximadamente dependiendo de la frecuencia y del nivel de volumen al que escuches música. Supongamos que el altavoz se usa 3 horas diarias por lo que serían 90 horas para estar rodado son música.




*FABRICANTE ATC*

“We do not consider 'burn in' an issue.  When our loudspeakers leave the factory they are in perfect working order and their performance will not change over time unless they are not cared for or get very old.

I think 'burn in' was probably invented by hi-fi dealers so that when they sell a cable for 500 euros and the customer complains he can't hear any difference the dealer can tell them it needs 'burning in'.  After the customer has waited for two weeks for the cable to 'burn in' he has forgotten how his system sounded in the first place and can't be bothered to complain again.”





			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> NO consideramos el rodaje como algo importante. Cuando nuestros altavoces salen de nuestra fábrica están en perfectas condiciones de trabajo y su rendimiento no cambiará con el tiempo a menos que no se los cuide o que sean muy viejos.
> 
> Pienso que el termino “rodaje” fue probablemente inventado por comerciantes de hifi para que cuando venden un cable de 500 euros y el cliente reclama no poder oír ninguna diferencia el vendedor le pueda decir que necesita “rodaje”. Después de que el cliente haya esperado por 2 semanas para que se ruede el cable se ha olvidado de cómo sonaba su sistema en un inicio y no se molesta en reclamar otra vez.



Comentario: 

¡Vaya respuesta! Insistimos en el tema ya que fue la primera respuesta directa y curiosamente la que trataba al mismo tiempo un tema de cables y sus inexistentes bondades, y recibimos esta otra respuesta:

“Hearing stories of 2300 Euro cables makes me quite angry.  You can't put all the blame with the dealer, he is heavily influenced by the press who push benefits of cable and yes, perhaps manufacturers who do not believe in 'hi-end' cable should do more to let their customers know.  I think the trick is to go to Hi-Fi shops wearing a blindfold.  If it was only your ears you used to choose equipment then you would probably have a better system.

The facts are, no cable can improve the sound.  A poor cable can only degrade the sound.  I think that a lot of the 'sound' certain cables produce are down to problems with the design.  For example, a cable with high capacitance attenuating the high frequencies.

Alot of it is also down to 'system tuning'.  I think this is another silly idea - using a 'dull' component to cancel the effect of a 'bright' component.  If manufacturers designed high performance, neutral components in the first place then this would not be needed.  But saying that, with Hi-Fi, it is down to personal preferance.

As I think you have guessed, there are no magical solutions.  Good audio equipment comes from good engineering.  There are some psycho-acoustic phenomenon that we do not understand, but every other characteristic of an audio system can be measured accurately using modern test equipment.  If a manufacturer does not have data to back up their claims then they are probably making it up.”




			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Historias sobre cables de 2300 euros me enfurecen. No se le puede echar toda la culpa al comerciante, ellos están fuertemente influenciados por la prensa que enfatiza lo beneficiosos que son los cables, y también los fabricantes que no creen en cables “high end” deberían hacer mas para informar a sus clientes (sobre la NO importancia de los cables). Creo que el truco esta en ir a comercios de HiFi usando una venda sobre los ojos. Si fueran solo tus orejas las que usases para elegir un equipo, probablemente tendrías un mejor sistema.
> 
> Los hechos son, no hay ningún cable que pueda mejorar el sonido. Un mal cable solo puede degradar el sonido. Pienso que muchos de los “sonidos” que algunos cables producen son debidos a problemas de diseño. Por ejemplo, un cable con alta capacidad atenuando altas frecuencias.
> 
> ...



Comentario:

Ante una respuesta así de clara y contundente, solo podemos decir que ojalá todos los fabricantes fuesen tan abiertos y tan precisos como este. 

Por cierto, ATC defiende las pruebas ciegas a la hora de probar equipos.

*FABRICANTE VIFA*

“Tak for din mail. Tilspilning af højttalerenheder er som regel hørbart. Graden afhænger af enhedstypen, men Vifa's lavtabsophæng gør, at enhederne er lidt mindre følsomme overfor dette. 

Der er ingen grund til at tilspille produkterne før de forlader fabrikken. Blot skal man sørge for, at de enheder man benytter til at afstemme højttaleren med, og designe delefiltret, allerede er tilspillede”




			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tu mensaje. El rodaje de las unidades de altavoces es habitualmente audible. El grado de audibilidad depende del tipo de unidad, la suspensión de baja perdida de los Vifa hace que las unidades sean un poco menos sensibles a los efectos del rodaje.
> 
> No hay ninguna razón para que el rodaje se haga antes de que los productos salgan de la fábrica. Solo es necesario asegurarse de que las unidades utilizadas para diseñar un filtro y para ajustar/afinar unas cajas, estén ya rodadas.



Comentario:

Coincide con Scan Speak. Tampoco es porque sean muy explícitos, no hablan con precisión sobre las bondades o no del rodaje, usando términos como “habitualmente audible” y “el grado de audibilidad dependiente del tipo de unidad” no nos indica mucho, pero al menos confirma nuestra sospecha inicial: los altavoces no son rodados en fabrica


*FABRICANTE BEYMA*

“BUFFFFFFFFFF: 

Buena pregunta. ¿Siguiente pregunta? 

A ver: De fábrica no sale rodado nada a no ser que lo indique el fabricante expresamente. Por lo tanto, sobre todo las gomas o telas que forman las suspensiones necesitan "ejercitarse" para llegar a su estado a largo plazo, esto es: Si se mide la frecuencia de resonancia de un altavoz nuevecito, sale más alta que lo apuntado en la hoja técnica. En la hoja técnica sí constan los parámetros del altavoz después de un período de uso. 
Como en una fábrica no hay tiempo para tener durante días o semanas un altavoz con música, se fatiga el altavoz artificialmente: Se genera un tono de muy baja frecuencia, sin ponerlo en caja, al aire, para buscar el máximo desplazamiento. Así durante media hora. Luego se le deja descansar entre una a dos horas y se asume que el altavoz ya está fatigado y se mide. 
Esto es determinante sobre todo para altavoces de bajas frecuencias, no tanto en medios y agudos. 
En medios y agudos lo único que sucede es el envejecimiento de los materiales. Recordemos que el papel del cono se envejece, las telas también, las gomas, etc. Con los años van cambiando, especialmente si les da el sol. Normalmente es a peor, aunque en algún caso hay la leyenda de que el sonido mejora. Nada científico y demostrable, pero sí audible. 

Mi opinión particular: con unos días debería ser suficiente, si está por lo menos cada tarde funcionando. Todo lo mas, un mes. Pero no es como un vino joven, no necesita 6 meses o un año. Si después de un mes no suena bien, no sonará mejor 5 años más tarde.”

Comentario: 

Se habla de cambios en la frecuencia de resonancia de los conos de graves sin especificar cuanto, únicamente que es distinta a la de las especificaciones que se miden después de hacerlos trabajar con “un tono de muy baja frecuencia, sin ponerlo en caja, al aire, para buscar el máximo desplazamiento. Así durante e media hora. Luego se le deja descansar entre una a dos horas y se asume que el altavoz ya está fatigado y se mide”. Es decir, que tenemos un altavoz de graves rodado después de media hora haciéndolo trabajar a máxima excursión.

Para los medios y agudos nos dice que el sonido va a peor con los años debido al envejecimiento de los materiales

Y para terminar nos indican que en unos días (supongamos 6, sino hablaría de una semana), cada tarde funcionando (supongamos 3 horas) tenemos unas cajas rodadas (con nuestras suposiciones en 18 horas de uso)


*FABRICANTE VISATON*

“In my opinion the difference people hear (if they hear it at all) in most cases is not because of the " burn in" of the speakers but because the ear adapts to the sound of the speaker.  
There are of course some speakers (especially woofers) needing some kind of "burn in" to get the final stiffness especially of the spider. But normally it's enough to push the membrane a few times.”



			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> En mi opinión las diferencias que la gente oye (si es que lo oyen) en la mayoría de los casos no son debido al rodaje de los altavoces sino debido a que el oído se adapta al sonido del altavoz.
> Aunque hay algunos altavoces (especialmente woofers) que necesitan algún tipo de rodaje para conseguir la rigidez final especialmente la araña. Normalmente es suficiente presionar la membrana unas cuantas veces.



Comentario: 

Respuesta clara y contundente de que los altavoces no necesitan rodaje y que quienes creen oírlos es por que sus oídos se adaptan al sonido de los altavoces.
 Como mucho admite que un cono de graves necesita rodarse pero este es inmediato, en cuanto se mueve.

*FABRICANTE MANGER*

“Our finished speakers get a factory burn-in time of 24 hours. We couldn't find a further difference after a longer time. I would also assume that people are speaking of burning in, but actually it is the time where the hearing sense get used to it.”




			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Nuestros altavoces son rodados en fábrica durante 24 horas. Somos incapaces de encontrar diferencias después de más tiempo. Asumiría también que la gente habla del rodaje, pero es el tiempo que el sentido del oído necesita para acostumbrarse al sonido.



Comentario:

Es de agradecer que otro fabricante se “moje” .Para Manger, en 24 horas un cono está rodado.


*FABRICANTE MADISOUND*

“we are also being told that all units are burnt in prior to leaving the factory. 

 Who is saying that? Sound like a bold lie to me............unless its a small manufacture that can afford the time to do so.

Some says it needs a long burn in period, some others says a few hours or even minutes,  

Yes this seems to be changing on a regular basis. I myself will only measure the T/S parameters after a 5 to 6 day burn-in at resonate freq. Some manufactures seem to have change their opinion on this over the years, only to suet their needs I believe.

 Just be aware that speakers are made up of soft parts, and will break-in to some extent and also return to a certain state.
But will always be changing, and eventually wear-out! 

Also the parts, and the driver as a whole is at the mercy of its environment. Such as temp, barometric pressure, humidity and altitude above sea level.

Some say Lowters sound the best just before they die, go figure.

I'm not try to skirt the question, but to say that they always will be breaking-in or should we say braking-down.

As Albert Einstein said " the universe is in a constant state of decline"

Just enjoy the music!”




			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Hasta se nos dice que los conos están rodados antes de salir de factoría
> 
> ¿Quién dice eso? Me suena a mentira… al menos que sea una fabricante pequeño y que pueda asumir el tiempo para hacerlo.
> 
> ...




*FABRICANTE MENISCUS AUDIO GROUP *

“Sorry for the long delay. Your message was hidden among my old files.

We have no firm idea about burn in either. It seems most customer find that the system is sounding best after about 1 week of normal listening.” 




			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> “Perdón por la tardanza. Tu mensaje estaba oculto entre mis antiguos ficheros.
> 
> 
> No tenemos una idea firme sobre el rodaje. Parece que a la mayoría de los clientes encuentran que el sistema está sonando mejor después de 1 semana de escucha normal”



Comentarios:

Otra respuesta totalmente inservible basada en comentarios de terceros.



*FABRICANTE ACOUSTIC ELEGANTE*

“Burn in is really only for the suspension.  You need to stretch the surround and spiders to their final compliance.  95% of breakin happens in the first few minutes.  There is no burn in needed for the voicecoil itself.  The properties of the copper or aluminum wire don't change over time.”




			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> El rodaje es realmente solo para la suspensión. Necesitas estira (hacer trabajar) la suspensión externa y las arañas hasta alcanzar su elasticidad final. El 95% del rodaje sucede en los primeros minutos. No hay necesidad de rodar la bobina. Las propiedades del cable de aluminio o cobre no cambian con el tiempo



Comentarios:

Según este fabricante un altavoz se rueda en los primeros minutos y es interesante el comentario de que las propiedades del aluminio o cobre no varían con el tiempo, lo que podríamos extrapolarlo a que los cables no se ruedan según este fabricante


*FABRICANTE JBL PRO*

“I would say for very accurate precision tooled devices, the burn in period would be relatively short, if not non existent.   Devices like these would be designed in a way to give maximum accuracy right out of the box.  Perhaps it might take a few hours for the paper to settle, but minimum time period for this type of device.

Musical instrument speakers are a different story.  The reports vary depending upon the desired result.  If you are refurbishing a 40 or 50 year old amp, many times a good technician will really work out the fresh cone that is to be loaded with some test signal so that the paper will soften and sound more like what the player has grown accustomed to.  Many of the vintage replacement speaker companies "pre break in" their off the shelf product.  I have heard of different techniques to do this if this is not the case.  In this application it is often desirable to soften the paper before use.

We "burn test" our speakers for power rating purposes but a fresh from the factory cone has only had test signal passed through it at the test booth on the line.  We don't "break in" our paper.

For highly accurate JBL products this has been my personal experience:

Short (if not non-existent) break in period, then many years of accurate replication and then many years later eventual cone fatigue and the need for recone.  I have been using JBL products since the 70's myself and gone through many recones/refurbs so I have a good deal of experience with fresh paper.  I have recently reconed my 20 year old 4412 studio monitors.  They had gotten a little "floppy" sounding and even thought the compliance was still in tact, it was time for fresh cones.

Guitar applications are a bit different and it really depends upon what you are trying to achieve.  In some cases, I tend to like fairly well fatigued cones for certain guitar sounds.  I have a 40 year old D120f with original paper (pretty crusty with patches).  I will use this one just as it is until the coil burns or the cone falls completely apart.  I love the way this speaker sounds!  For clean applications, the fresher the paper, the cleaner the sound.

The bottom line is that from the moment a speaker starts to move air, the vibrations are impacting the cone.  In some cases there might be a brief settling in period, but long term impact of sustained vibration is the eventual fatiguing of the cones.  The more fatigued a cone becomes, the less accurate a device it is likely to be.  So, if you want long term accuracy and maximum useful life of your speakers, do not put them through any rigorous "paper softening" process.  The logical conclusion is that you will only shorten the useful life span of the speaker.  If accuracy is not your goal and some form of "coloration" of the signal is what you have in mind (like for a guitar application) then go for it, it probably makes sense for what you are doing and you are not negatively impacting the long term end result.”





			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Yo diría que para altavoces producto de mecanizados de alta precisión, el periodo de rodaje será relativamente corto, por no decir inexistente. Altavoces como estos son diseñados de manera tal que darán el máximo de precisión y exactitud desde el primer momento. Tal vez le lleve al papel (cono) algunas horas para asentarse, pero es un periodo mínimo para este tipo de unidades.
> 
> Los altavoces para instrumentos musicales son otra historia. Los informes sobre esto varían dependiendo del resultado final deseado. Si se está reacondicionando un ampli con 40 o 50 años, muchas veces un buen técnico hará trabajar al cono nuevo con alguna señal de prueba para que el papel se ablande y suene mas ha usado, tal y como el músico esta acostumbrado a oír. Muchas de las empresas de recambio de altavoces vintage, hacen un "pre-rodaje" de sus productos antes de entregarlos. He escuchado hablar de diferentes métodos para lograrlo, si es que el pre-rodaje no ha sido hecho. En esta aplicación (altavoces para instrumentos musicales) es deseable que se ablande el papel del cono antes de su uso.
> 
> ...



Comentarios:

Sorprendente respuesta, este fabricante nos comenta que no debemos forzar el rodaje de los conos mediante ninguna señal, que lo único que conseguiremos es acortar la vida de los mismos y hacer que estos tengan coloraciones.


*FABRICANTE EMINENCE SPEAKER *

“Thank you for your inquiry.  This come be a somewhat subjective matter, that's why you are get such controversial information.  Burn in time can vary greatly from one speaker to another, even 2 of the same speaker.  Burn in time does make a difference.  The speaker will continually burn in for as long as you have it because it continually becomes softer.  At some point, it will level out to where there is not a noticeable difference.  There is no real specific amount of time or ways of accomplishing it that is a standard.  No burn in is done on our speakers prior to leaving the factory”





			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por tu pregunta. Esto es algo subjetivo, por ello es por lo que estáis recibiendo información tan controvertida. El tiempo de rodaje puede variar substancialmente de un altavoz a otro, incluso entre dos altavoces iguales. El tiempo de rodaje marca diferencias. El altavoz continuará rodándose por tanto tiempo como tú lo tengas porque continuamente se vuelve mas blando. En algún punto se estabilizará hasta un punto donde no se aprecian diferencias. No hay cantidad de tiempo real específico o vías  para llevarlo a cabo que sea estándar. Nuestros altavoces no son rodados antes de salir de la factoría.



Comentarios:

Una respuesta incluso algo esotérica, ya que se nos dice que incluso entre dos altavoces iguales el tiempo de rodaje puede ser distinto.

Para este fabricante un altavoz está en continuo rodaje.

*FABRICANTE AUDIOTECHNOLOGY*

“Thanks for your mail.
Your question is a good question and I will try to answer it as well as possible.
There is great difference between the different drivers, when it comes to “running in”
A woofer can be run in relatively quickly, but in hours? – I am not sure. Our woofers, with a relatively high compliance, can be run in, in a day or so, where the more stiff drivers, like PA drivers takes a week or more. 
When it comes to midranges, it is another story. The sound of a midrange can change up to month after it has been played for the first time. I personally, have recently become the lucky owner of a pair of Peak Consult “El Diablo” – a true work of art – but that is another story. When they were first connected, the sound was impressive but not great, but after a couple of days, the bass was wonderful. I played them 24/7 to break them in as fast as possible. Now, after 2 month, the midrange is also great. It has been changing every day, since the first. The tweeter is still changing – bringing less “S” sounds to the female voices and adding to the image day by day. Today my listening room tends to be much bigger than it really is, and is still getting bigger (hope the walls wound fall down on me).
As you can understand, it is individual how long time it takes to burn in a speaker, but in general you can say that the bigger the driver, the faster it will be run in or you could express it in another way also: The more the cone moves, the faster the driver is run in.

Hope this answer is adequate for you. Otherwise, please write again.”





			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> "Gracias por su correo.
> Su pregunta es una buena pregunta e intentaré contestarle tan bien como sea posible
> Hay una gran diferencia entre los diversos conos, cuando vamos a rodarlos.
> Un woofer puede ser rodado relativamente rápido, pero ¿en horas?  - no estoy seguro.  Nuestros woofers, con una compliancia relativamente alta (o suspensión blanda), pueden rodarse, en un día o algo así, pero los altavoces más duros, como los de PA (Public Adress) tardan una semana o más.  Si hablamos de transductores para medios, es otra historia.  El sonido de un altavoz de medios puede cambiar hasta mes después de que se haya usado la primera vez.  Yo personalmente, me he convertido en el afortunado dueño de un par de cajas Peak Consult modelo "EL Diablo" - una obra de arte verdadera - pero ésa es otra historia.  Cuando primero fueron conectados, el sonido era impresionante pero no extraordinario, pero después de un par de días, el bajo era maravilloso.  Los hice funcionar 24 horas durante 7 días para rodarlas tan rápidamente como fuera posible.  Ahora, después de 2 meses, los medios son también maravillosos.  Ha estado cambiando cada día, desde el primero.  El altavoz de agudos todavía está cambiando – ahora tienen menos “silbidos” en las voces femeninas y aportan día a día mas a la imagen.  Mi sala parece hoy ser mucho más grande de lo que realmente es, y todavía sigue engrandeciéndose (espero que las paredes no se me caigan encima).  Como usted puede entender, es individual cuánto tiempo se necesita para rodar un altavoz, pero en general usted puede decir que cuanto más grande es el transductor, más rápidamente se rueda, o le podría expresarlo en otra manera también: Cuanto más se mueve el cono, más rápidamente se rueda la unidad.  Espero que esta respuesta sea adecuada para usted.  Si no, escriba por favor otra vez."



Y seguimos preguntando:

“Thanks for a very clarifying reply, however, it raises up another question:

If a driver sounds better after burn in, why is it that (apparently) no manufacturer sells its units already burnt in? 
 Also, is there a certain music program preferred or to avoid when burning in a driver?”



“Gracias por una respuesta clara, sin embargo, nos lleva a hacernos la siguiente pregunta:

Si un altavoz suena mejor después de su rodaje, ¿por qué entonces (aparentemente) ningún fabricante vende sus unidades ya rodadas? Además, ¿existe algún tipo de música preferida o que se deba evitar durante el rodaje de un altavoz?)”

La respuesta fue:

“Thanks for your mail.
Yes, you are right – we ought to burn in all the drivers, but – we do not have the time or the facilities to do it.
It is the same with a car……….  It also runs better and has better fuel economy after some thousand miles, but can you imagine the Toyota factories driving some thousand miles before delivering each car?
There is no preferred music, when burning in speakers. I personally use pink noise, when I am not at home. Else any music that makes the drivers move as much as possible.”





			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> “Sí, tienes razón, deberíamos rodar todos los altavoces pero….no tenemos ni tiempo ni infraestructura para hacerlo.
> Es lo mismo que con un coche….también va mejor y tiene menos consumo después de algunos miles de Km., pero ¿te imaginas la fábrica de Toyota conduciendo sus coches miles de Km. antes de entregar cada vehículo?
> No hay una música preferida, cuando se ruedan altavoces. Personalmente, uso ruido rosa cuando no estoy en casa. Si no, cualquier música que haga que los altavoces se muevan lo mas posible.



Comentarios:

Blah, blah, blah,…Una respuesta muy decepcionante viniendo del fabricante que es. Por poco nos vende las cajas Peak Consult. 

Resumiendo, para este fabricante depende del tipo de cono. Los woofers con alta complianza se pueden rodar en un día mientras que los medios pueden necesitar hasta un mes.



*FABRICANTE HIVI - SWAN SPEAKER SYSTEMS*

“Burn in is crucial, a system will sound incredibly different after initial burn in. Personaly I would recommend an 18-24 hour burn in period. The difference is huge. Some manufacturers will pre burn in their systems although most do not, HiVi does not although we used to years ago. We have since taken up the policy that it’s better to save this tradition for the end user.

In general even after systems are burnt in, many Hi-End audio companies will always leave their demo systems running over night before an exhibition as the electronics will always sound a bit better after they have been running for awhile. While this “warmed up” system only has a slight improvement people will do what they can to get any advantage in sound at Hi-End shows.

I hope this information helps.”





			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> El rodaje es crucial, un sistema sonará increíblemente diferente después de un rodaje inicial. Personalmente recomiendo un periodo de entre 18 a 24 horas de rodaje. La diferencia es enorme. Algunos fabricantes hacen un pre-rodaje (¡!!!) pero la mayoría no. HiVi no lo hace pero solíamos hacerlo hace algunos años. Desde entonces adoptamos la política de que es mejor dejar al usuario que disfrute de esta tradición.
> En general, aún después del rodaje, muchas empresas de HiEnd dejarán sus equipos para demostraciones funcionando durante la noche anterior a una exposición o audición, dado que las electrónicas siempre sonaran un poco mejor después de haber estado funcionando durante un tiempo. A pesar de que este sistema “precalentado” solo tiene una mejora marginal, la gente hará todo lo que pueda para tener una mínima ventaja en las audiciones de las exposiciones.
> Espero que esta información sea de ayuda.



Comentarios:

Nos recomiendan 18 a 24 horas de rodaje


*FABRICANTE JORDAN*

““Your question is a very interesting one. There are several answers but none that can be dealt with in a few words. Unfortunately our Company is just closing for vacation but I will be pleased to discuss this further when we re-open in about 3 weeks.”




			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Su pregunta es muy interesante. Hay varias respuestas, pero ninguna podría sintetizarse en unas pocas palabras. Lamentablemente nuestra empresa esta a punto de cerrar por vacaciones pero estaré encantado de discutir este tema en profundidad cuando abramos dentro de 3 semanas.



Comentarios:

Sin comentarios


*FABRICANTE ADIRE AUDIO *

“Thanks for the e-mail!  Loudspeakers will change with burn-in, but it is not a permanent thing.  Each time you play them again it will take a minute or two for the driver to “break in” and reach equilibrium.  And if you dramatically change the volume you will also need to let them break in at the new volume level.

There are two things that change a driver over time and over operation:

Heating of the motor structure/voice coil – the average temperature of the driver will affect the DCR, and thus the Qes of the driver.  Excessive heat can cause a reduction in magnet force as well. 
Creep/set in the spider.  The more a spider moves, the greater the change in average compliance, and there can be an offset in the suspension (forward or backward) as well.  This will affect the Vas, Qes, and Fs of the driver. 

If you measure a driver at low (100 mV) levels, it will measure differently than at higher levels (1V, or 10V).  The way the driver “relaxes” back to its original state will also change – in terms of time and the profile of the relaxation curves.

So I would say you do need burn-in of a speaker, but it is typically a minute or so, and occurs every time you start the speaker from cold.

Most burn-in claims that occur after 100-200 hours are related more to a user become comfortable with the sound, and in fact the sound becoming their “reference” for what a speaker should sound like.”





			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Gracias por su e-mail. Los altavoces cambiaran con el rodaje, pero no es un estado permanente. Cada vez que los uses tardarán un minuto o 2 en alcanzar el equilibrio y asentarse. Y si varías el volumen de manera considerable, necesitaras también dejarlos acomodarse al nuevo nivel de volumen.
> 
> Hay 2 factores que cambian el altavoz con el tiempo y el uso:
> 
> ...



Comentarios:

Interesante explicación técnica y clara respuesta: un altavoz se rueda en 1 minuto o algo así; quienes dicen que se rueda en 100 a 200 horas es porque se acostumbran al sonido.



*FABRICANTE ORCA DESING *

“A simple question with a complex answer.

 The reason that a burn in period is needed is that the speaker construction materials change over time.
 Playing music causes the materials to flex, 
 Different frequencies and loudness cause different parts of the cone to flex when natural resonances are excited.
 As the materials flex they become softer and less resonate.
 They also develop preferred “flex lines” like wrinkles on your skin, so that when they do flex, less distortion is produced.
 This reduces the height of resonant peaks in the frequency response.
 Thus a “smoother” sound as they break in.

 Different materials take different amounts of time to fully relax.
 The speaker is made from several different materials so different parts take different amounts of time.
 Soft materials like non-pressed paper cones need only a few minutes, a hard treated paper or plastic cone takes about 1 week, a soft dome tweeter takes about 2 weeks for the rubber to stabilize, hard things like metal dome tweeters or metal cones take several weeks or months, real ribbon tweeters need just a few minutes while plastic planar tweeters need about 1 week.
 The treated cloth spider on a woofer needs about 5 minutes at suspension maximum travel or about 1 month playing music at low volume.

 Burning in at the factory is not an industry standard.  
 There are a few audiophile speaker brands that claim to do that.
 Most home speakers receive about a 5 second quality control check at about 1 watt power.
 Professional sound speakers usually get a 10 second test at maximum rated power to check for rub and buzz.

 Old speakers that sound “dull” can usually be brought back to life by installing new polypropylene capacitors in the crossover.
 Electrolytic capacitors can change their value 50 percent across 5 years – rate of change depends on how hot they operate.
 Inductors and resistors are very stable across 10 years.

 Part of the break period in is you brain getting used to the frequency response errors and distortion characteristics of the “new improved” speaker.

 When I am designing a new speaker I first run pink noise through the speakers before making frequency response tests.
 1 minute at 1 watt, then 1 minute at maximum rated AES power.
 Please note that AES power is different than marketing literature power handling claims!
 I guess this covers about 90 percent of any break in performance changes”




			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Una simple pregunta con una respuesta compleja.
> 
> La razón de que se necesite un periodo de rodaje es que los materiales de construcción de un altavoz cambian con el tiempo.
> Escuchar música causa que los materiales flexionen,
> ...



Comentarios:

Nos parece totalmente inverosímil que se nos puedan dar tiempos de rodaje tan exactos dependiendo del tipo de cono y material y más aún cuando el fabricante nos cuenta que antes de medir un cono lo aplica 1 vatio AES durante un minuto. ¿Por qué no los rueda dependiendo del tipo de cono y material según sus indicaciones?



*FABRICANTE MOREL USA *

“Some loudspeakers will literally take 2-3 months to fully break in under normal use.  Most speakers will break in within 2-3 weeks.  Very few speakers will break in within hours.  The break in time on loudspeakers mainly depends on the construction of the suspension (spider and surround) of the drivers.  I hope I was helpful.”




			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Algunos altavoces necesitaran literalmente 2-3 meses para completar su rodaje en condiciones normales de uso. La mayoría necesitan 2-3 semanas. Muy pocos estarán rodados en horas. El tiempo de rodaje en altavoces depende principalmente de la construcción de la suspensión (araña y contorno exterior del cono) del transductor. Espero haberte sido de ayuda.



*Comentarios:*

Para este fabricante la mayoría de los conos necesitan de 2 a 3 semanas para estar rodados. Supongamos 4 horas diarias de escucha durante 2,5 semanas nos dan un total de 70 horas.

*FABRICANTE HIQUPHON*

“I am sorry to tell you, that I really have no idea whether or not different speaker unit manufacturers burn in their products. 
I would say: They don't! Why?, Well, as it is too expensive in mass production, and it would take up a lot of space having ordinary bass midrange speaker lined up hundreds per day or more playing LOUD. 
Then again maybe some do sweep the single unit with more or less power for some seconds and then claim they have now been burned in? In that case it is worthless of course.

As for Hiquphon tweeters I know they are not burned in and I also know that they don't need to, as they hardly change parameters after having played for days under normal conditions. I am not saying you can't measure a theoretical difference, but it will be such a small change in final parameters that this drift will disappear in all the different tolerances from other equipment that it is part of.

Was that any help? ;-)”




			
				Traducción dijo:
			
		

> Lamento decirte que, no tengo NPI sobre si los fabricantes ruedan o no sus productos.
> Yo diría: ¡NO! ¿Por qué? Bueno, dado que es muy caro hablando de producciones masivas, y se necesitaría mucho espacio para tener altavoces de graves y medios a cientos por día o más sonando ALTO.
> Tal vez lo que hacen es un test durante algunos segundos en cada unidad con más o menos potencia y ¿luego dicen que están rodados? En este caso no tiene ningún valor, por supuesto.
> 
> ...




Comentarios:

Respuesta clara y cristalina


*TABLA RESUMEN DE RESPUESTAS *

Hemos agrupado en la siguiente tabla las respuestas de los distintos fabricantes donde:
Respuesta 1,  es la primera respuesta que ha dado el fabricante
Respuesta 2, es la segunda respuesta que da el fabricante (si es que lo hace)

Respuesta normalizada, es como su nombre dice la respuesta normalizada para poder calcular porcentajes.
Fabricante	
Respuesta normalizada	
Respuesta 1	
Respuesta 2	
Rodados en fábrica

​

*New Form Research* 
+ 100 horas, 3 o 4 horas diarias durante 4 semanas	
NO

*Thiel* 
Respuesta no válida, Los audiófilos dicen que 30 horas	
NO

*Apex* 
Respuesta no válida, Usarse durante un tiempo	
NS/NC

*ScanSpeak* 
Casi de inmediato, En 5 minutos con ruido	 1 mes con música	
NO

*ATC*
Casi de inmediato, No es necesario, altavoces al 100% al salir de fábrica	
NO

*Vifa	*
Respuesta no válida. 	
NO

*Beyma* 
Casi de inmediato, En 30 minutos con ruido, Menos de una semana con música	
NO

*Visatón*
Casi de inmediato, Como mucho presionando la membrana unas cuantas veces	
NS/NC

*Manger*
24 horas, nuestros altavoces son rodados en fábrica durante 24 horas. Somos incapaces de encontrar diferencias después de más tiempo	
SÍ

*Madisound* 
+ 100 horas, 5 a 6 días en la frecuencia de resonancia	
NO

*Meniscus Audio Group* 
Respuesta no válida	
NS/NC

*Acoustic Elegante* 
Casi de inmediato, En los primeros minutos	
NO

*JBL Pro*
Casi de inmediato, Corto (si es que existe) tiempo de rodaje	
NO

*Eminence Speaker*
+ 1.000 horas, El altavoz se rodará continuamente durante el tiempo que lo tengas	
NO

*Audiothechnology* 
+ 1.000 horas, Depende del cono:
 - Los woofers con alta complianza se pueden  rodar en un día
 - Los medios hasta un mes	
NO

*HiVi - Swan Speaker Systems	*
24 horas, 18 a 24 horas de rodaje	
NO

*Jordan	*
Respuesta no válida	
NS/NC

*Adire Audio* 
Casi de inmediato, Alrededor de 1 minuto cada vez que el cono, está frío	
NO

*Orca Design* 
+ 1.000 horas, Depende del cono:
 - Papel 1 minuto
 - Papel tratado o plástico 1 semana
 - Tweeters de cúpula de seda 2 semanas
 - Metálicos varias semanas o meses
 - Ribbon tweeters unos cuantos minutos
 - Tweeters de plástico sobre 1 semana	
1 minuto a 1 vatio, luego 1 minuto a la máxima potencia AES	
NO

*Morel USA	*
+ 100 horas, La mayoría de los conos en 2, 3 semanas,  algunos en horas y otros en 2 o 3 meses.	
NO

*HIQUPHON* 
Casi de inmediato, No necesitan rodaje	
NO

Por lo que para la pregunta de si los conos salen rodados de fábrica tenemos de respuesta en nuestro sondeo


Por lo que vemos una aplastante mayoría de fabricantes que indican que sus conos no salen rodados de fábrica.

Intentando aclarar el tiempo de rodaje necesario para los altavoces tenemos a partir de la tabla resumen que:

​
Por lo que en nuestro sondeo ganan con un 38% los fabricantes que opinan que el rodaje de los conos es inmediato.

*NOTAS FINALES *

Por supuesto, tenemos todos los e-mails intercambiados con los fabricantes. Los nombres de quienes nos contestan se obvian por razones de privacidad de las personas, todos han sido muy amables contestando a nuestras inquietudes, no todos los contactados contestaron, pero, nos debemos contentar por el momento con quienes han tenido la amabilidad de atender a nuestra inquietud.

Para el futuro intentaremos contactar con fabricantes de cajas como B&W, Wilson, Sonus Faber, y un largo etc. Y así poder comparar sus respuestas con la de los fabricantes de conos que ellos emplean en muchos casos.

Habrá quien no esté de acuerdo con las conclusiones del presente artículo, pero creo que todos deberíamos estar de acuerdo en que si podemos afirmar que Matrix HiFi intenta conseguir la mayor cantidad de información para poder contrastar un articulo que no tiene poco de interesante, pero que llama poderosamente la atención cuando va en contra de todo lo que hasta la fecha creíamos saber sobre el famoso rodaje de altavoces. 

Una reflexión personal:

 Si tomamos un altavoz, y decimos que de recién construidos están en el punto imaginario -10, siendo el optimo el 0, podríamos pensar que entre -10 y 0 esta el rodaje, la cuestión es, por pura lógica, cuanto tiempo el altavoz esta en el punto 0 y cuanto tarda en pasar a +1…etc. hasta que se desgaste la suspensión?

Porque, estamos hablando de un movimiento mecánico, de que la suspensión del cono (tanto la externa como la interna) se mueve, se va ablandando. Llegara un punto donde no se ablande mas ¿? Tal vez, pero también llegara un punto donde ceda la suspensión, y si fuese esto lineal (recordemos que el rodaje puede tardar unas 100 horas según algunos fabricantes) ¿qué ocurre con la suspensión a las 200 horas?, ¿esta mas “rodada’? o ¿esta mas gastada? (tal como afirma otro fabricante).

¿Cuánto tiempo dura el funcionamiento óptimo de una suspensión si tenemos en cuenta que el rodaje es en cierta forma un desgaste?, ¿será verdad que desde el día 0 (o el punto -10) los woofers inician el proceso de degradación de material debido al uso? 

Cabria preguntarse: ¿cada cuanto habrá que cambiar un altavoz para tener siempre un sonido óptimo? ¿Cual es la vida útil en horas de un altavoz?

Interrogantes que tal vez no tengan respuesta, seguimos siempre inmersos en un mar de dudas, nada es definitivo. Ni con rodaje o sin el.


----------



## lDIMEBAGl (Feb 5, 2012)

Pedazo de informe te mandeste siempre tuve el mismo planteo con mi hermano y mi primo,ahora esta la cosa un poco mas clara


----------



## jorger (Feb 5, 2012)

Impresionante, muy buena info fogonazo 
Esto va a serle útil a más de uno (me incluyo).
Saludos.


----------



## capitanp (Feb 5, 2012)

Experiencia Propia:

Con parlantes Jbl de 15 Pulgadas recien reparado con componentes originales (bobina + cono) el sonido a bajo volumen era comparado a culquier parlante pedorro, muy chillon no al acostumbrado sonido suave y agradable, pero despues de algunos dias se "asentaron" y quedaron perfectos

Pd: Anoto metodo de rodamiento..


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 5, 2012)

Simplemente excelente! 

Capitanp: es mas probable que te hayas acostumbrado a la nueva forma de sonar, si no los mediste antes y después es imposible saber cuanto cambio el sonido

Saludos


----------



## capitanp (Feb 5, 2012)

juanfilas dijo:


> Simplemente excelente!
> 
> Capitanp: es mas probable que te hayas acostumbrado a la nueva forma de sonar, si no los mediste antes y después es imposible saber cuanto cambio el sonido
> 
> Saludos


 
No, No tenia para comparar otro par igual, lo mismo que los de 18" solo que estos tardan menos en "ablandarse"


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 6, 2012)

Solo quería comentarles algo que si bien no está directamente relacionado , si tiene algo que ver o un parecido.

Las guitarras con caja de madera , ya sean criollas o de concierto , cambian *radicalmente* su sonido , timbre , coloración , sonoridad con el uso , y cuando digo uso , hablo de muchos años de uso. Quizás no menos de 8 años , aunque una guitarra idéntica guardada sin uso durante 8 años no gozará de esos beneficios.

Si bien me estoy refiriendo a madera , y los conos no son de éste material , supongo que algo de cierto debe haber en el cambio-mejoramiento del sonido de un altavoz con el uso.

Éstos datos los obtuve de charlas con un importante Luthier de guitarras criollas (Pusino), y de dos compositores-músicos-cantantes conocidos de aqui (Argentina)

Saludos !


----------



## juanfilas (Feb 6, 2012)

El tema es que a los woofers les pasa lo mismo, se degradan con el tiempo, pero no tiene nada que ver con "asentarlos" o "correrlos" ya que la degradación empeora el rendimiento, no lo mejora  Seguramente un woofer de 15 años va a sonar distinto que uno nuevo (suponiendo que son igual modelo y parámetros) ya que el de 15 años va a tener muchas piezas degradadas, desde el motor magnético hasta la dureza de las suspensiones, rigidez y amortiguación del cono, etc.
Saludos


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 6, 2012)

Extraordinario lo suyo Mr. Fogonazo ( as usual ) .

Sin haber hecho la mas minima prueba , pero conociendo los materiales con los que estamos tratando , es seguro que los parametros cambian con el uso y el envejecimiento ! 
Dependerá de calidad de los mismos que lo hagan en mayor o menor medida ....

Resulta hasta gracioso ver la disparidad de opiniones y conceptos de los propios fabricantes .
Y caemos en lo de siempre: los de buena calidad no solo sonaran mejor sino que se degradarán menos y los otros... haran lo que puedan .


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2012)

Mas allá de lo que digan los fabricantes, hay ciertas cosas que considerar cuando se hace un diseño de un baffle. Por ejemplo, las cajas selladas son casi inmunes a variaciones RAZONABLES en algunos de los parámetros T/S, tales como el Qtc y el Vas...que son los mas importantes 
Pero las cajas bass-reflex son muy dependientes de los mismos parámetros (y de algunos otros mas), al punto uan variación "no muy grande" puede cambiar completamente el ajuste si el diseño estaba medio jugado.
Dos mangos aparte es la calidad de cada parlante y los valores iniciales de los parámetros T/S...


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 6, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Dos mangos aparte es la calidad de cada parlante y los valores iniciales de los parámetros T/S...



Estimado Profe: ojalá fueran dos mangos la diferencia de precios de parlantes !!

Tenia que salir el defensor de las cajas selladas ! 
Me podes ilustrar porque son tan sensibles las otras a variaciones de parametros? Nunca vi nada.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 6, 2012)

AntonioAA dijo:


> Tenia que salir el defensor de las cajas selladas !


No las defiendo, solo cuento lo que dice la matemática 



AntonioAA dijo:


> Me podes ilustrar porque son tan sensibles las otras a variaciones de parametros? Nunca vi nada.


Y...te vas a tener que analizar las ecuaciones y gráficos a partir del punto 9 del primer paper y todo el segundo.


----------



## AntonioAA (Feb 6, 2012)

GRACIAS Profe! 

En la defensa de la matematica , COINCIDIMOS...


----------



## rvm66868 (Feb 7, 2021)

Vaya quede fuera de mí, no sabía nada de nada y no me explicaba el cambio por lo que quería tanto mis bocinas antes y ahora las odio. Saludos


----------



## jorgefer (Mar 21, 2022)

Como fabricante de parlantes para guitarra y bajo puedo decir que sí, hay una diferencia medible con el ablande, al punto que para publicar los parámetros hay que hacerles un cierto ablande previo. Pero auditivamente la única diferencia que yo puedo notar es en la "profundidad" del sonido, o "cuerpo" para usar un término de músicos, debido a la baja de algunos Hz en la frecuencia de resonancia. Yo les aplico 12Vef a 50Hz durante una hora y los dejo enfriar antes de medirlos. Pero los entrego sin ablandar, aunque un par de veces me lo han pedido y en esos caso lo cobré. Recuérdese que estos parlantes se utilizan en gabinetes cerrados o totalmente abiertos no resonantes. Las demás posibles diferencias no las aprecio auditivamente, no soy músico, pero los guitarristas dicen que "suena mejor si está ablandado". Hay fanáticos que me han pedido no impregnar el ala del cono (es de papel en los parlantes para guitarra) porque eso les sube la frecuencia de resonancia. En esos casos les avisé por escrito que el parlante no tiene garantía... Son los que si compran un Celestion le quitan la impregnación con thinner!! Pero a los que aplico sistemáticamente unos cinco minutos de señal de ablande es a los parlantes para bajo (porque van normalmente en cajas sintonizadas) para que al usuario le comiencen sonando bien desde el principio. Después completarán el ablande con el uso


----------



## unmonje (Mar 21, 2022)

Comparto y está clarísima la exposición.
Lo único que se me escapa es : ¿ A los cuantos kilómetros, es el cambio de aceite ?


----------



## jorgefer (Mar 21, 2022)

unmonje dijo:


> Comparto y esta clarísima la exposición .
> Lo único que se me escapa es : ¿ A los cuantos kilómetros, es el cambio d aceite ?


Ud puede cambiar su aceite cuando quiera


----------



## charliburgos (Jul 11, 2022)

Uffff, vaya currada, y yo comprando cajas de marca, pero "rodadas" quizás demasiado.......

Lée y escucha a los expertos y algo seguro que aprendes, gracias, saludos.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 17, 2022)

Les he mandado un correo, a los fabricantes de los subwoofer que tengo (rockford fosgate), preguntándoles cuanto tiempo de funcionamiento consideran adecuado, en este modelo, para considerarlos "asentados". A ver cuando me responden. Ya publicaré la respuesta. No sé si tendrá que ver, son para coche, están en cajas separadas, iguales.


----------



## malesi (Jul 17, 2022)

40 años en el espectáculo y ahora pensando en asentar 🙃

Ya les asentais en los primeros días de puncha-puncha-puncha-puncha 
Como todos les pasamos de vueltas pues ya esta  🎸  🎸  🎸


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 17, 2022)

Yo nunca le doy puncha-puncha fuerte al principio. Tengo regulada la sensibilidad del ampli*ficador *bajito. Siempre he dado un tiempo a los altavoces nuevos. En este caso, me interesa, para saber si puedo subir ya la cera XDXD. Aun no les he dado caña.


----------



## direccionyproyectos (Jul 17, 2022)

Por mi experiencia, en el caso de motores de compresión, cuando son nuevos, cascan un poco. Pero en cuestión de unas horas de uso, se suaviza su sonido. Lo sufrí con mis JBL Selenium. 

En cuanto a altavoces de rango completo o amplia gama (altavoz con doble cono y una sola bobina). Hace años reemplace unos beyma de 12" en cajas bass réflex. Por otros de la misma marca y modelo. Y comparando la nueva con la vieja, y según mi oído.... 
La nueva tenía un nivel más elevado y definición en frecuencias altas. Y la vieja tenía una mayor extensión en bajas frecuencias. 

De ahí deduje que los bajos son como los buenos vinos, necesitan envejecimiento y mejoran con los años. Los altos, pierden con el tiempo, pierden agudos y dan medios 'feos'

Percepciones auditivas analizadas en el mismo instante, comparando una Caja reemplazada con la otra antes de el reemplazo. 

El oído no tiene memoria. Y nos engaña... 

El audio es algo muy subjetivo. Lo que para unos suena bien, para otros suena mal. La culpa está en el oído. Pero el cerebro es perfecto.... 

El rodaje lo precisa el oyente. Si tu sistema te suena bien. Ponte a oír música durante unas horas a nivel moderado, si te cansas y sientes ganas de apagarlo, algo va mal. 

O tienes exceso o defecto en alguna frecuencia y tu cerebro está agotado de hacer correcciones. Está deslumbrado o cegado y trata de eliminar lo que sobra o poner lo que falta. 

O si tienes oído fino, podría ser un desfase, a mi me pasó y lo corregí invirtiendo la polaridad las frecuencias altas. En este caso tu cerebro trata de ordenar y sincronizar lo que te llega desordenado y en tiempos distintos. 

Hablo de experiencias... 
Saludos.


----------



## Axel31 (Jul 18, 2022)

Bueno, esta ha sido la respuesta de rockford fosgate, sobre si mis subwoofers requieren "asentamiento":
Thank you for contacting us. Those subwoofers do not require a break in period. They can take the 400 watts rms each right out of the box.
Pues los he estado probando a todo lo que daban... XD XD XD qué gozada.


----------

